# حركة المحافظين الجدد ....



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2013)

*بوابة الأهرام تنشر أسماء المحافظين الجدد 

عملت "بوابة الأهرام" من مصدر مطلع بحزب الحرية والعدالة، أن حركة تغيير المحافظين ستصدر خلال أيام قليلة وستشمل تغيير 17 محافظًا، 7 منهم ينتمون إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين و7 لواءات أحدهم ينتمي لحزب غد الثورة، ومحافظ ينتمى لحزب البناء والتنمية، ومستشار، والأخير مهندس ليس له انتماء سياسى معروف.

وفيما يلى أسماء المحافظين الجدد:
 السيد المستشار/ ماهر محمد الظاهر بيبرس - محافظا للإسكندرية.

2. السيد/ طارق مهدي عبد التواب - محافظا للبحر الأحمر .

3. السيد المهندس/ حسن رفاعي حسين الحاوي- محافظا للإسماعيلية.

4. السيد/ بدر طنطاوي بدر الغندور- محافظا لمرسى مطروح.

5. السيد/ محمود محمد أحمد خليفة - محافظا للوادي الجديد.

6. السيد/ سماح محمد أحمد قنديل - محافظا لبورسعيد.

7. السيد/ إسماعيل حسن عطية الله حسن - محافظا لأسوان.

8. السيد/ طارق فتح الله خضر- محافظا لدمياط (حزب غد الثورة)

9. السيد المهندس/ عادل أسعد محمد الخياط - محافظا للأقصر (حزب البناء والتنمية, الذراع السياسية للجماعة الإسلامية)

10. السيد الدكتور/ صلاح محمد أحمد عبدالمجيد - محافظا لقنا.

11. السيد الدكتور/ عادل عبدالمنعم أحمد حسن - محافظا لبني سويف.

12. السيد الدكتور/ صبحي عطية أحمد يونس - محافظا للدقهلية.

13. السيد المهندس/ أحمد شعراوي عبدالله محمد - محافظا للمنوفية (مسئول مكتب إداري لجماعة الإخوان بدمياط )

14. السيد الدكتور/ حسام أبوبكر الصديق الشحات أبوالعز - محافظا للقليوبية (عضو مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين)

15. السيد الدكتور/ أحمد محمد أحمد البيلي- محافظا للغربية.

16. السيد المهندس/ أسامة محمد إبراهيم سليمان - محافظا للبحيرة.

17. السيد المهندس/ جابر عبدالسلام عطية إبراهيم- محافظاً للفيوم.

ووفقا لنفس المصدر، فإن هناك 10 محافظات لن تشهد تغييرا في حركة المحافظين وهي، سوهاج والمنيا وأسيوط بالصعيد، والشرقية وكفر الشيخ والقاهرة، ويشغلها محافظون ينتمون لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين تم تغييرهم فى الحركة السابقة للمحافظين، التي أجراها الرئيس محمد مرسي، منذ أشهر، إضافة إلي محافظات الجيزة والسويس وشمال وجنوب سيناء.
*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (16 يونيو 2013)

السيد المهندس/ أحمد شعراوي عبدالله محمد - محافظا للمنوفية (مسئول مكتب إداري لجماعة الإخوان بدمياط )

من محمد بشر  واحمد شعراوى يا قلبى لا تحزن ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> السيد المهندس/ عادل أسعد محمد الخياط - محافظا للأقصر (حزب البناء والتنمية, الذراع السياسية للجماعة الإسلامية)
> 
> *



*عادل اسعد محمد الخياط هو أحد مسئولى مذبحة الدير البحرى سنة 1997

وقال منسق حركة 6 أبريل - الجبهة الديمقراطية, في محافظة الأقصر أحمد حجازي، إن تعيين محافظًا ينتمي للجماعة الإسلامية  أمر لا يستحق التعليق، مشيرًا إلى أن الشرفاء من أبناء مصر لا يفكرون الأن في تغير وزاري أو محافظين بل أن تفكيرهم منصب في التجهيز لفعاليات 30 يونيو، التي ستسقط النظام باكملة .
وأكد منسق ائتلاف القوى المدينة في الأقصر شعبان هريدي، إن  أبناء الأقصر سيتصدون بكل الطرق لتعيين "الخياط" كمحافظ للأقصر حيث انه ينتمي إلى حزب مرجعيته وقيادات الحزب كانوا سببًا فى توقف السياحة لأعوام طويلة بسبب  مذبحة "الدير البحري" عام 1997.

وأضاف هريدي أن العاملين بالسياحة لن يقفوا مكتوفي الأيدى أمام هذا القرار الصادم وسيمنعون الخياط من الدخول وسيحاصرون ديوان المحافظة لأن مثل هذا القرار سيترتب عليه "موت السياحة" للأبد وهو قرار يوضح أن النظام لا يريد أن تفيق الأقصر من كبوتها وركودها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> السيد الدكتور/ أحمد محمد أحمد البيلي- محافظا للغربية.
> 
> *




*احمد البيلى محافظ الغربية اخوانى وعضو الجنة التاسيسة للدستور!!!*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> السيد المستشار/ ماهر محمد الظاهر بيبرس - محافظا للإسكندرية.
> 
> *


*
الظاهر بيبرس !!!!!


أحيه أحيه أحيه

دا من المماليك 

صوتى يا إسكندرية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> الظاهر بيبرس !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



*المحافظ السابق لمحافظة بنى سويف .... وفاشل على حد علمى*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> الظاهر بيبرس !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:t11::t11::t11:

*الظاهر راحت على اسكندرية *​


----------



## grges monir (17 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> الظاهر بيبرس !!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


دة كان محافظ عندنا ( بنى سويف)
وللحق كان راجل كويس
يعنى اخر موقف مع الكنيسة او بالاخص مع مدرسة تابعة ليها اسمها سان مارك  للغات
ف امتحان الاعدادية معروف انة الطلبة بتمتحن فى اماكن تانية غير مدراسها والتعليم  حب يودى طلاب المدرسة دى يمتحنوا فى مدارس  اسمها الدعوة الاسلامية هههه تاسونى المديرة رفضت هذا الامر  وراحت لية واداها موافقة ان طلاب المدرسة يمتحنوا فى اماكنهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*



هذا المخلوق هو محافظ المنوفية الجديد.......​*


----------



## AdmanTios (17 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عادل اسعد محمد الخياط هو أحد مسئولى مذبحة الدير البحرى سنة 1997
> 
> وقال منسق حركة 6 أبريل - الجبهة الديمقراطية, في محافظة الأقصر أحمد حجازي، إن تعيين محافظًا ينتمي للجماعة الإسلامية  أمر لا يستحق التعليق، مشيرًا إلى أن الشرفاء من أبناء مصر لا يفكرون الأن في تغير وزاري أو محافظين بل أن تفكيرهم منصب في التجهيز لفعاليات 30 يونيو، التي ستسقط النظام باكملة .
> وأكد منسق ائتلاف القوى المدينة في الأقصر شعبان هريدي، إن  أبناء الأقصر سيتصدون بكل الطرق لتعيين "الخياط" كمحافظ للأقصر حيث انه ينتمي إلى حزب مرجعيته وقيادات الحزب كانوا سببًا فى توقف السياحة لأعوام طويلة بسبب  مذبحة "الدير البحري" عام 1997.
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> ​*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*



محافظ الأقصر الجديد ....... اشربوا يا ..لاد... الكلـــــ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*




أحمد البيلى محافظ الغربية الجديد واقفاً فى إنتظار إنتهاء المرشد من تدوين تعليمات فى دفتر قدمه له .. *​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2013)

فى احد الاوتوبيسات العامة و بينما كانت هذه السيدة تسأل عن فرصة عمل بإحدى الشركات ... أخذ هذا الرجل الهاتف من يدها وقال لهم وظفوها فهي تستحق الوظيفة ...​ 
إنبهرت السيدة من تصرف الرجل لكن الحاضرين إنبهروا عندما علموا ... أن هذا الرجل هو RAHM EMANUEL محافظ مدينة شيكاغو ثالث أكبر مدينة أمريكية ...​ 
عندما سأل الناس المحافظ " لماذا تستخدم المواصلات العامة" أجاب : "كيف لي أن أعرف مشاكلكم وأنا أركب سيارتي ذات الزجاج المعتم.."​ 
هؤلاء هم المسؤولون في البلدان الديموقراطية





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*اللواء/طارق فتحى خضر محافظ دمياط الجديد استبعده حبيب العادلى من وزارة الداخلية لأنه كان متهم من مباحث اﻷموال العامة باﻷستيلاء على أراضى على طريق مصر اسكندرية فى عهد وزير الزراعة السابق. لهذا استبعد تمامآ من وزارة الداخلية *


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2013)

*إغلاق بوابة محافظة المنوفية ووضع لافتة نرفض تعيين أي محافظ إخواني*



[YOUTUBE]/7JUkKer0-b8[/YOUTUBE]


http://youtu.be/7JUkKer0-b8​


----------



## AdmanTios (17 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 15. السيد الدكتور/ أحمد محمد أحمد البيلي- محافظا للغربية.
> ...









*الراجل حلف ميت يمين أنه مش إخوان

صادق ... صادق .... لكن ماتحلفش* :a82:


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*عادل اسعد الخياط  رئيس الجماعة الاسلامية سابقا ومحافظ الاقصر حاليًا والمعين من قبل محمد مرسي العياط  شارك فى قتل 62 سائح اغلبهم من سويسرا اغتالتهم الجماعة الاسلامية في مذبحة الدير البحري بالأقصر! 

بعد أن اطلق الارهابيون النيران على السياح وقُتل من قُتل وبعد ان فرغت منهم طلقات الاسلحة, قاموا بذبح الناجين منهم بأسلحة بيضاء !

عدد ضحايا العمل الارهابي 4 مصريين, 36 سويسرى, 10 يابانيين, 6 بريطانيين (منهم طفلة صغيرة عندها خمس سنين), 4 المان,  كولومبى وفرنسى)



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*



من أمام محافظة الدقهلية الآن المنصورة *​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عادل اسعد الخياط رئيس الجماعة الاسلامية سابقا ومحافظ الاقصر حاليًا والمعين من قبل محمد مرسي العياط شارك فى قتل 62 سائح اغلبهم من سويسرا اغتالتهم الجماعة الاسلامية في مذبحة الدير البحري بالأقصر! *
> 
> *بعد أن اطلق الارهابيون النيران على السياح وقُتل من قُتل وبعد ان فرغت منهم طلقات الاسلحة, قاموا بذبح الناجين منهم بأسلحة بيضاء !*
> 
> ...


 

*يابابا نشكر الله ان مرسي عينه محافظ *
*اعتقد ان الشهر القادم  لن يمر مرور الكرام *
*اما ان الاخوان والجماعه السلفيه والجهاديه بلهاء فعلا*
*واما انهم واثقون من انفسم ولن يزحزحهم الشعب *
*وفي كلتا الحالتين *
*اتوقع *
*وقوع المذيد من الدماء *
*الاخوان جماعه محظوره لاكثر من ثمانون عاما *
*وهاقد اتتهم الفرصه للخروج من المعتقلات والظهور علنا في اروقه الشارع المصري *
*ولا اعتقد انهم سيتركوا ما وصلوا اليه بسهوله*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*[YOUTUBE]_Wj4nJGlfYc[/YOUTUBE]

هذا ما يقوله أمير الجماعات الإسلامية ..... إين ذهبت الشريعة يا ....لاد .... الكلـ ...​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*محافظ الأقصر الجديد







*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *محافظ الأقصر الجديد
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:t11::t11::t11:

*بس إلا عرفت تلاقى الشبه دا إزاى ها ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :t11::t11::t11:
> 
> *بس إلا عرفت تلاقى الشبه دا إزاى ها ؟؟؟؟*



*كتبت غوريلا على الجوجل ..... لاقيته فى أول صورة .... وجربى بنفسك

شفتى سيد قشطة ...... بقى محافظ المنوفية 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3442443&postcount=11

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كتبت غوريلا على الجوجل ..... لاقيته فى أول صورة .... وجربى بنفسك*



:t11::t11::t11:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> شفتى سيد قشطة ...... بقى محافظ المنوفية
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3442443&postcount=11
> ...



*طب تصدق فيه شبه من مورسى*
:t11::t11::t11:


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*الدقهلية ترحب بالمحافظ الجديد



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*قنديل: تم اختيار المحافظين الجدد وفق معايير الكفاءة والقدرة على العمل والبعد عن الشبهات​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قنديل: تم اختيار المحافظين الجدد وفق معايير الكفاءة والقدرة على العمل والبعد عن الشبهات​*


*
مين بيتكلم عن الكفاءة قنديـــــــــــــــــل
يبقى صوتى ياللى بتدورى على الكفاءة
لأ وبعيد عن الشبهات 
واضح لما تحط ارهـــــــــابى ابن تيت محافظ للاقصر يبقى فعلا انت بتدور على تنشيط السياحة .....ده مش بعيد يابا الأثار نفسها تهرب........حد ياجماعة يطمنا على الوضع فى وادى الملكات.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2013)

*شاهد بماذا وصفت صحيفة روسية بعض المحافظين الجدد فى مصر
2013-06-17 21:07:54​​​





صحيفة روسية تصف بعض المحافظين الجدد فى مصر بالمتطرفين
  ذكرت صحيفة "برافدا" الروسية، إن حركة المحافظين التى أجرها الرئيس المصرى محمد مرسى مؤخراً تضم عدداً من المتطرفين.

وأضافت "الصحيفة" أن عادل أسعد محمد الخياط أصبح محافظاً لمحافظة الأقصر،  وهو عضو فى حزب البناء والتنمية، المنبثق عن "الجماعة الإسلامية"، لافتاً  إلى أن الجماعة الإسلامية كانت متهمة فى مقتل ستين سائحاً بالأقصر فى أواخر  1990.

وأشارت "برافدا" إلى التظاهرات التى اندلعت بالأقصر، احتجاجاً على تعيين  المحافظ الجديد، وتسلط الضوء على سخط الأهالى، وعدم رضاهم عن أسعد الخياط.




​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يونيو 2013)

*بعد تعيين أمير الجماعه الاسلاميه محافظا للأقصر ...

حتشبسوت توقع على إستماره تمرد و تحول معبدها مقرا للحمله ههههههه*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2013)

*طارق الزمر: لو فشل محافظ الأقصر الجديد سأستقيل من الجماعة الإسلامية*


*  الإثنين، 17 يونيو  2013 - 21:04*

*





                             طارق الزمر* 

*كتب سمير حسنى*

*

* 
*عبر الدكتور طارق الزمر، القيادى بالجماعة الإسلامية، عن أسفه فى  أن يفهم التيار الإسلامى على أنه يدعو إلى العنف والترويج له، مشيرًا إلى  أن هذا العنف لم يأت من التيار الإسلامى.
* *
وأضاف الزمر خلال مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "آخر النهار"، الذى يقدمه الكاتب  الصحفى "خالد صلاح"، ويذاع على قناة "النهار"، أنه فى الوقت الذى دعا فيه  التيار الإسلامى إلى مليونية معًا ضد العنف أمام جامعة القاهرة، للتأكيد  على سلمية الثورة، رفضت بعض التيارات المشاركة فيها.
* *
وتابع: "ليس هناك أحرص منا على استمرار السلمية كمبدأ أصيل من مبادئ  الثورة، لأننا نعتبر أن الخروج على هذا المبدأ هو خروج عن الثورة نفسها"،  لافتًا إلى أن العنف هو الثورة المضادة، والمليونية القادمة للإسلاميين  ستكون يوم 21 يونيو، عنوانها الرئيسى هو "ضد العنف"، كاشفًا النقاب عن دعوة  جبهة الإنقاذ للمشاركة فى هذه المليونية، مؤكدًا أن الجبهة رفضت العرض.
* *
شدد الزمر على أن أسوأ تصريح صدر من التيار الإسلامى هو مواجهة استخدام  العنف فى الشارع، موضحًا أن التطرف يتبعه العنف والحرب والقتل الذى يتحمله  الجانب الآخر.
* *
وعن حملة "تمرد"، قال القيادى فى الجماعة الإسلامية، "بحثت عن أساس قانونى  لدعوة "تمرد" فلم أجد، فكيف يعقل أن رؤية فصيل بعينه أن الرئيس خرج عن  الشرعية تكفى لإسقاطه والدعوة لانتخابات رئاسية؟، مؤكدًا أن هناك أخطاء  ارتكبتها السلطة الحاكمة نتيجتها تدنى شعبية الرئيس فى الشارع، مستدلا  بتدنى شعبية الرئيس أوباما فى الولايات المتحدة، متسائًلا: هل يمكن أن يتم  الدعوة إلى انتخابات رئاسية مبكرة؟.
* *
وأشار الزمر إلى أن الجماعة تتفرغ إلى إعلان مطالب الشعب قبل تأييد  الشرعية، مضيفًا: "ليس دعمنا للرئيس مجانا، وندعم الرئيس لأنه انتخب من  الشعب، ونقول له أنت مسئول عن هذه الأمانة، فتأيدنا له ليس انسياق أعمى".
* *
وعن تعيين محافظ الأقصر الذى ينتمى إلى الجماعة الإسلامية، قال، إن الرسالة  التى وصلت للمجتمع كانت خاطئة نتيجة سوء الظن السائد، وأضاف: "إن الجماعة  الإسلامية فى 25 يناير الماضى، كانت تنوى دعوة شخصيات عالمية للاحتفال بعيد  بالثورة عند سفح الأهرام، وتكون المليونية تنشيطا للسياحة ولكن خشينا من  الوضع الأمنى فى مصر، ودعوا الشعب المصرى إلى متابعة هذا المحافظ، وإذا لم  يكن أداؤه أفضل من غيره ممن عمل فى هذا المجال بكثير، سأستقيل من حزب  البناء والتنمية".*
*



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2013)

*اتحاد الغرف السياحة يجتمع غدا للمطالبة بالعدول عن تعيين محافظ الأقصر*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يونيو 2013)

*ما كنتش أعرف إن الاخوان بيخافوا من الجماعات الاسلامية 

ديه بالنسبة لى أول مرة أعرفها​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما كنتش أعرف إن الاخوان بيخافوا من الجماعات الاسلامية
> 
> ديه بالنسبة لى أول مرة أعرفها​*



*لا مش خوف ...... بل إستغلال لخبراتهم فى القتل والذبح لترويع الشعب فى المرحلة القادمة*


----------



## kawasaki (18 يونيو 2013)

*متظاهرون بالمنوفية يرفعون خروفاً.. ويهتفون: المحافظ آهو* ​ 



​


----------



## AdmanTios (18 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اتحاد الغرف السياحة يجتمع غدا للمطالبة بالعدول عن تعيين محافظ الأقصر*​


----------



## AdmanTios (18 يونيو 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> مين بيتكلم عن الكفاءة قنديـــــــــــــــــل
> يبقى صوتى ياللى بتدورى على الكفاءة
> لأ وبعيد عن الشبهات
> ...





صوت صارخ قال:


> *قنديل: تم اختيار المحافظين الجدد وفق معايير الكفاءة والقدرة على العمل والبعد عن الشبهات​*




*هل من مصلحة مصر في هذا الوقت الذي تفور فيه الدماء*

* في العروق ويزداد الغضب الشعبي اشتعالاً* ‬وينقسم*

* المصريون علي أنفسهم أن يعلن عن حركة تغيرات كبيرة*

*في المحافظين ليزداد الأمر سوءاً،* ‬ماذا يفعل المستشارون*

*والمتخصصون بمركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع*

*لرئاسة الوزراء،* ‬إنهم يتقاضون رواتبهم بالآلاف لرصد وتحليل*

*الواقع والقضايا السياسية والاجتماعية لمساعدة رئيس*

*مجلس الوزراء في اتخاذ القرار الصائب،* ‬ومن الأدوار المهمة*

*التي يقوم بها مركز المعلومات واتخاذ القرار التوافق حول*

*الحلول الخاصة بالقضايا والمشكلات الكبري،* ‬و رسم*

*السياسات العامة للدولة وللوزارات المتعاقبة،* ‬ومد رئاسة*

*الوزراء بالمعلومات والبيانات الخاصة بالقضايا المختلفة*

*بعد تحليلها،*..!‬،* ‬فإذا لم يكن هناك فائدة من وجوده فليتم*

*إغلاقه وتوفير ميزانيته الضخمة التي تذهب هباء،**

*حركة المحافظين التي صدرت أمس الأول تؤكد أن قنديل*

*لم يختلف عن سابقيه،* ‬فمن عبيد إلي قنديل مرورا بنظيف*

*لافرق*..! ‬لهذا أثارت الحركة ردود أفعال* ‬غاضبة في الشارع*

*المصري بكل طوائفه،* ‬ولا أحد يعرف مداها وكيف ستتطور*..!‬*

*
*

*الأستاذة / نهاد عرفة ....... أخبار اليوم
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2013)

*



في شوارع الاقصر:  السيد المحافظ الارهابى, اهلا بك في مدينة الاصنام*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يونيو 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا مش خوف ...... بل إستغلال لخبراتهم فى القتل والذبح لترويع الشعب فى المرحلة القادمة*


*
صح فعلا

ربنا قادر يتصرف مع القتلة دول​*


----------



## AdmanTios (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2013)

*



أهالى وشباب محافظة الأقصر مُستمرون فى إعتصامهم أمام مبنى المحافظة رفضاً للمحافظ​*


----------

